# Frogs. Gigging funner than eating!!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Never done the frog gig thing but gathering up noodles last night and heard some big croaking so went back and grabbed a gig. I have been around rivers and lakes all my life and did not know that frogs got that big! Only gigged two but it was fun and may want to try that another night. Fried up the legs and they were a little rubbery and not too tasty but ok


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice frogs Try'n ! You did skin them, right ? Lol Hey brother if it turns out that you don't like frog , you just gig'em and I'll eat'em. Lol. Did you catch any catfish ?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Chicken of the river brother!!!.....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I did skin them. Still a little rubbery. Got a piece stuck in my teeth that I thought I was gonna have to dynamite out!! Also caught a couple of cats on the noodles and about 20 crappie with only 12 keepers. Crappie are returning to the main river and will be a challenge to catch till October - hope I don't have to eat frog all summer!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Try cooking those legs, doubt they taste too good, sushi style, love me some


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I like me some frog legs fried. Never had any that was rubbery. The few times I ate them they were like chicken wings they come right off the bone.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Sounds like they were over cooked. Cook like you do fish.. when they float they done


----------



## al. river (Mar 31, 2011)

Me and my 15 year old daughter caught 110 bluegill on popping bugs. The mayflies was every where. She had never fished with a fly rod before. Then that night went frogging she got 12 bullfrogs. The first time I had taken her . Now she wants her gig pole and fly rod. We had a good day.


----------

